# Need Help W/ Palm Treo 650 Settings



## Dave45 (Nov 3, 2002)

I am using a Palm Treo 650 PDA Cell Phone and I have run into a problem and am not sure how to solve it. The phone is an unlocked GSM phone that I am using on the TMobile network.

I have encountered two problems. The first is that I can get SMS text Messages but I when I send them they do not get to the person I send them to. The second problem is that the Caller ID function on my Treo 650 is not working. Both is these problems did not exist on my previous cell phone, a Motorola Razr.

I was looking around in the Treo set up menus and there are settings for Network and I have a feeling that this is where my problem might be but I am not sure how to address this issue. In the Network dialogue box there are the following settings:

Service

Connection

User Name

Password

APN

I am hoping that someone is familiar with the settings for TMobile and can share them with me so I can get all of the functionality from my Treo that I need. Thanks.


----------

